# KSW (Polish MMA Organisation)



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

KSW is a Polish MMA Organisation founded in 2004. In more recent times they have put on shows featuring some notable international fighters, i'd say they are currently one of the leading MMA corganisations in Europe.

Notable Fighters:
KSW Extra (September 2008): featured Peter Sobotta (Germany) and Alexander Gustafsson (Sweden).

KSW 11 (May 2009): Mamed Khalidov (Poland).

KSW 12 (December 2009): Mariusz Pudzianowksi (Poland) and James Zigic (UK).

KSW 13 (May 2010): Maruisz Pudzianowki (Poland) and Mamed Khalidov (Poland).

KSW 14 (September 2010): Maruisz Pudzianowksi (Poland) and Butterbean (USA)

KSW 15 (March 2011): James Irvin (USA), Thierry Sokoudjou (Cameroon), Mamed Khalidov (Poland) and James Zigic (UK).


Next Event:


> KSW 16 (21-May-2011):
> 
> Heavyweight bout: Mariusz Pudzianowski vs. James Thompson[2]
> 
> ...


I've noticed that KSW are putting on more big names as time goes on, so i thought this might be an interesting thread to discuss their next show.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Why are people allowing Matt Lindland to fight? Will MMA promoters not be happy till the man dies in the cage? I refuse to watch Lindland fight anymore the guy scares me to death every time he gets knocked out because I am never sure if he will get up


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Lindland is like Shamrock. He just doesn't know when to quit. Both of them are really like the Return of the Living Dead zombies.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Khalidov is one of the best guys outside the UFC imho. It is gonna be a very short and painful night for Lindland this weekend!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Is he heading to the UFC at some point or does he just like being outside the UFC?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Is he heading to the UFC at some point or does he just like being outside the UFC?


I'm sure he would jump if given the chance, no harm in raising your stock while you wait though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I was thinking that with Sengoku going down he might head to the UFC. He did beat the man who relinquished the title to go to the UFC. Then again you have a point in that he should improve.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

you would think he is headed there eventually. The wins he has on his record show he is legit. Subbing Pokrajac, TKOing santiago and subbing Irvin in 30 seconds. If he can add Lindland to that list the UFC would be stupid not to take a punt with him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well the Irvin fight was significant because of the fact that he is a heavier fighter. I'm not sure Lindland is a significant fight though cause Lindland is over the hill. The Santiago win was significant cause Santiago is a ranked fighter.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well the Irvin fight was significant because of the fact that he is a heavier fighter. I'm not sure Lindland is a significant fight though cause Lindland is over the hill. The Santiago win was significant cause Santiago is a ranked fighter.


You're right but Lindland would be a big scalp simply because he's a known name, the vast majority of people looking into that fight will be looking to see how Lindland has done. It looks good for Khalidov - even though *we* know it's not such a great win if he pulls it off.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That's like saying the last few guys to defeat Liddell had a feather in their caps simply because they defeated him. Even though we all know he was just a punching bag in the end. Ironic way for one of the best knockout artists to go out.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Thompson tapped Pudz with the worst arm triangle ever. Pudz started off well as always, but gassed after 2mins as always. The dude needs to drop 20 - 30 pounds and get down to 240ish and i actually think he could be a half decent heavyweight.

Khalidov put Lindland to sleep with a gullotine... Lindland needs to retire, he seems to end up asleep at the end of every fight.

Blachowicz won a dominant 2nd round submission. I really like thi guy, could do well if the UFC or someone were to sign him up.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

The UFC need to sign Khalidov,he may not be fighting the highest competition but he has made a mockery of Irvin and Lindland back to back and has looked like a beast in the process. A must sign imo.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Lindland is a washed up fighter and Irvin was never top ten. But I do agree that he should be signed by the UFC. He is a big name fighter nowadays.


----------

